# Excision Loose Ossicle.



## nikkisgranny (Dec 3, 2009)

Excision of loose ossicle from patellar tendon/tibial tuberosity.

I usually use 27331. Is this correct?


----------



## jdemar (Dec 3, 2009)

I also use 27331.


----------



## nikkisgranny (Dec 3, 2009)

Good. Glad I am not totally alone out here.


----------

